# ESP LTD TE-407?



## Chumple Spuzz (May 28, 2014)

Anybody have any actual experience with these? 

They seem cool, especially for being the only ESP tele-style 7 with a non-TOM fixed bridge. Bolt-on neck is another good and surprising part.
Here's a link to it: TE-407 BLKS - The ESP Guitar Company

Just want to know if anyone has tried them/ heard them in person. Thanks!


----------



## lukeshallperish (May 28, 2014)

Yea I'd like to know about them too. I might just get one and let you know haha


----------



## Nag (May 28, 2014)

the fact that they finally start using other fixed bridges than TOMs is a good thing.

but I still miss neckthrough, baritone and floyd put together on the same guitar. They ALMOST had it with the E-II T-7B but apparently 27" scale and trem seems to be perceived as a unholy combo of doom


----------



## ctgblue (May 28, 2014)

12" radius fretboard and 22 frets ruined the thought for me


----------



## HurrDurr (May 28, 2014)

ctgblue said:


> 12" radius fretboard and 22 frets ruined the thought for me



I suck at anything that isn't rhythm, so I'm totally OK with having only 22 frets... Although on my Jazzmaster sometimes I miss that octave when I'm coming up with melodies in that register.


----------



## lukeshallperish (May 28, 2014)

Yea, im all rhythm too so i wouldnt mind the 22 frets either. also im finding that i quite like 25.5" scale length over longer ones so that i like too. id probably swap out the emgs though.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 28, 2014)

lukeshallperish said:


> Yea, im all rhythm too so i wouldnt mind the 22 frets either. also im finding that i quite like 25.5" scale length over longer ones so that i like too. id probably swap out the emgs though.



Do it and try out a Nazgul/Sentient combo. It's otherworldly tone for the heavies. I've kept in the 81-7/707 set that came in my MH-417, as I was actually pretty darn impressed by 'em. That said, the SD's are definitely on my list to try out.


----------



## lukeshallperish (May 28, 2014)

I have used the Pegasus/sentient combo and i love it. it is as of right now, my go to pickup set. if i get the te407 it will have them in it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2014)

22 fret master race.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (May 28, 2014)

lukeshallperish said:


> I have used the Pegasus/sentient combo and i love it. it is as of right now, my go to pickup set. if i get the te407 it will have them in it.



dang, i'd love to try that.


----------



## Triple-J (May 28, 2014)

I saw the 6 string version of this last weekend so I tried it out and it's pretty good the only thing I was surprised by was the neck cause it's painted but it's a black matte finish anyway, the hipshot lookalike bridge felt comfy too and had a very flat low profile plus the neck joint wasn't too bulky either and overall it felt like a very solid no frills guitar.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (May 28, 2014)

Triple-J said:


> I saw the 6 string version of this last weekend so I tried it out and it's pretty good the only thing I was surprised by was the neck cause it's painted but it's a black matte finish anyway, the hipshot lookalike bridge felt comfy too and had a very flat low profile plus the neck joint wasn't too bulky either and overall it felt like a very solid no frills guitar.



so the back of the neck is matte like the rest of the body? i like that. i assume that made it feel a little smoother than the usual gloss-y ESP neck...would I be right in saying that? i'm ok if its not at a nitro satin level of smoothness but as long as its not sticky like gloss necks then thats great.


----------



## AJD000M (May 28, 2014)

Seeing all these 7 string teles now days makes me with Fender would just get it done and over with. The right way, with the right headstock.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 29, 2014)

I feel you, especially since I'm an insane Fender/Squier fanboy. However, I've personally always liked the ESP/LTD Fender-rip-off headstock. I think it's probably the nicest and classiest of all the rip-offs from other brands. The only thing that would look any closer to a Fender 'stock, would be a Fender itself.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (May 30, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> I feel you, especially since I'm an insane Fender/Squier fanboy. However, I've personally always liked the ESP/LTD Fender-rip-off headstock. I think it's probably the nicest and classiest of all the rip-offs from other brands. The only thing that would look any closer to a Fender 'stock, would be a Fender itself.



I totally love standard inline headstocks on seven strings, and i think the sort-of-fender-rip-off ESP design is pretty dope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 30, 2014)

The ESP Vintage headstock is one of the best in-line headstocks out there. Probably my favorite one.


----------



## HurrDurr (May 30, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The ESP Vintage headstock is one of the best in-line headstocks out there. Probably my favorite one.



Definitely. Second only to a Fender 70's CBS 'stock


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 19, 2014)

anybody get one of these? are they still made in China?


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, finally they've changed bridge! 



Wookieslayer said:


> anybody get one of these? are they still made in China?


I saw one on from a shop on ebay and in headstock rear photo there was written: made in china.
But i think is a little bit strange, doesn't it? i mean the price range is in the korean area 
Somebody know?
I love the tele and ltd's. and i wanna a 7 string, so this seems to be perfect... but honestly i don't know if i wanna spent 680 for a chinese guitar


----------



## stevexc (Sep 23, 2014)

Ilenia said:


> Yeah, finally they've changed bridge!
> 
> 
> I saw one on from a shop on ebay and in headstock rear photo there was written: made in china.
> ...



This is true of all the <1000-level LTDs as of the past couple years - only the Deluxes (and Sigs) are still made in Korea.

That said, unless you have purely humanitarian reasons for caring, country of origin should be the LAST thing you take into consideration when shopping for a new guitar... playability and sound are significantly more important. True, the price should be a little less than it was for the 400-level LTDs... but if the product still plays the same (and they do in my experience) does it really matter?

Also, Chapman has 7-string Teles, made in the same Korean factory that makes the Deluxe LTDs... check those out!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 24, 2014)

22 frets is what kills it for me  I'm mostly rhythm too, but for anything above 15 or so I'm used to referencing my position based on the 24th fret, so everything always feels "off" when I play 22-fret guitars. 

SOLUTION: ESP offers conversion necks like Warmoth so I can have the same neck pickup placement as a 22-fret guitar, but add two "lower" frets for a 28.625" scale length and 24 frets total  It'd be the perfect combination of a Tele shape, fixed bridge, baritone scale, 22-fret neck pickup tone, and 24 frets. But hey, I'm just a dreamer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2014)

Ilenia said:


> But i think is a little bit strange, doesn't it? i mean the price range is in the korean area r



The only four companies I know that sell MiK guitars in this price range are Schecter, PRS, Rondo and, MAYBE Dean. 

Rondo gets away with it because they don't have the brand-name markup. PRS gets away with it because they have less-than-stellar OEM parts on their lower-end SE guitars, which means they don't have to spend the extra dough on brand-name bridges, tuners, and all that. Schecter I got no clue how they do it, and I'm still not totally sure if the mid-range Dean stuff is MiK.


----------



## Ilenia (Sep 26, 2014)

stevexc said:


> That said, unless you have purely humanitarian reasons for caring, country of origin should be the LAST thing you take into consideration when shopping for a new guitar... playability and sound are significantly more important. True, the price should be a little less than it was for the 400-level LTDs... but if the product still plays the same (and they do in my experience) does it really matter?


Nothins of course! I've a SC-200 made in china that i really loved! But the sc-200 has a price range lower than a korean made (of course). It was just a consideration.

I will check out this Chapman guitars!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only four companies I know that sell MiK guitars in this price range are Schecter, PRS, Rondo and, MAYBE Dean.
> 
> Rondo gets away with it because they don't have the brand-name markup. PRS gets away with it because they have less-than-stellar OEM parts on their lower-end SE guitars, which means they don't have to spend the extra dough on brand-name bridges, tuners, and all that. Schecter I got no clue how they do it, and I'm still not totally sure if the mid-range Dean stuff is MiK.




What about BC Rich? My Jr V Icon was MiK and normally went for $799 new. But yeah their lower entry stuff is still Made in Indonesia or China.


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm still looking at these... Would probably have a tortoise shell pickguard made _(synthetic, of course)_ and hardware swapped for chrome hipshot gear.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 7, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> SOLUTION: ESP offers conversion necks like Warmoth so I can have the same neck pickup placement as a 22-fret guitar, but add two "lower" frets for a 28.625" scale length and 24 frets total  It'd be the perfect combination of a Tele shape, fixed bridge, baritone scale, 22-fret neck pickup tone, and 24 frets. But hey, I'm just a dreamer



The 22-fret neck tone is due to having the pickup at the 24th-fret harmonic node. If you extend the neck so that the guitar is now a 24-fret baritone, you've changed the position of the pickup relative to the harmonic nodes on the string, and therefore no longer have the same tone.


----------



## Imalwayscold (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a quick blast on one at a local store and although it was in DIRE need of a setup it played absolutely fine.


----------

